# Остались довольны лечением в клинике ОРТОСПАЙН



## AlehandrV (23 Окт 2015)

Клиника -ОРТОСПАЙН. Руководитель Басков Андрей Владимирович.
Меня оперировал он. Сейчас оперирует редко.
Маму жены дважды и знакомого оперировал другой врач. Если что могу при необходимости рекомендовать его.
Но все операции платные. Знакомому вышла в копеечку, хорошо что на работе ему дали кредит.
Но он не жалеет теперь о потраченной сумме.
Но я никого не призываю оперироваться только там. Просто пишу из личного опыта и опыта своих близких.


----------



## elena2015 (23 Окт 2015)

*AlehandrV*, кого считаете там лучшим врачем?К кому не страшно идти на операцию?


----------



## AlehandrV (23 Окт 2015)

elena2015 написал(а):


> *AlehandrV*, кого считаете там лучшим врачем?К кому не страшно идти на операцию?


Елена, Тещу и коллегу оперировал Голубев Владимир Валерьевич.
Прошу не спутать с его отцом, который Валерий Григорьевич.
Все три раза прошло хорошо и оба по прошествии времени чувствуют себя хорошо.
Но я не буду утверждать, что он на данный момент лучший.
Просто оперировались у него и все.


----------



## elena2015 (23 Окт 2015)

Александр,а какую операцию на шею делали Вашей теще?Винты ставили?У меня тоже была опер на пояснице,а теперь проблема с шеей


----------



## AlehandrV (23 Окт 2015)

Елена, только удаляли грыжу.


----------



## elena2015 (23 Окт 2015)

А почему Вы свой выбор остановили именно на этой клинике?


----------



## AlehandrV (26 Окт 2015)

Елена, это долгая история.
Но... Грыжу у меня обнаружили в 2003 году, тогда она была 5мм.
Пошел в мануальный цент около метро Юго-Западное. Боль там сняли  так я стал к ним ходить по мере ее появления. На мои вопросы, может сделать новый снимок говорили, что не надо.
Так длилось до октября 2006 года. Тогда появилась ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНАЯ боль, и снять ее уже не помогала даже блокада. Пошел к Дикулю на Беляево. там сделали снимок и.... грыжа 10 мм.
Там мне сразу сказали, что помочь не смогут только операция.
А где ее делать?????
И тут случайно, теща в воскресенье утром включает телевизор, а там передача "Здоровье" и у Малышевой в гостях Басков А.В.
В общем после этого стали искать его в интернете. Нашли его в больнице РЖД на Волоколамском шоссе.
Поехали на прием. Там он сказал, что у него есть частная клиника, которая находится через дорогу.
В общем через три дня меня прооперировали, на третий день выписали, и на пятый я потихоньку стал ходить на работу.
Как мне он сказал, что если боль мучала меня три года, то восстанавливаться я буду в три раза дольше.
Так и случилось, иногда боль опять появлялась (раз в пол года). Но как мне говорили, что это нестрашно. Да и боль уже эту можно было пережить.
И вот сейчас (стучу три раза по дереву) все нормально.


----------



## zorg (27 Окт 2015)

+1
Борщенко И. А.
Грыжа 11-12мм + стеноз на 2 позвонках. Сделал все супер. 4 часа.

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24587/

И еще пока проходил реабилитацию у них после операции, убрали сколиоз 
Деньги не рвут, "своих не бросают".

Позже выяснил что их ценники просто мизер по Москве!
Для сравнения у меня получилось:
165 у них
250 и 400 предлагали у 2 других (с малоинвазивными методами).

Спрашивайте если что.


----------

